# [SOLVED] Registry key comes back after deletion



## steveg297 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi All,

While troubleshooting a failed internet connection (Windows XP Home, SP 2) I installed Windows Internet Explorer 7.0 (probably a beta version) that wasn't downloaded from the windows website. I've since uninstalled it, so I am now running IE 6, but IE 7 left something behind. Now, when I connect to the internet I get to my home page, but when I select a link I get a blank web page and the error message "Windows cannot find ‘(null)’. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again. To search for a file, click the start button, and then click Search.”

Through reseach on the internet I've found that the registry key "C93E5AB5-7B71-4C31-B6B2-7F922A551EFF" needs to be deleted to fix my problem. I've tried with no success. I've tried adding "Everyone" to the registry users, changing the permissions so all users can access the registry and tried to delete the key, downloaded Registry Fix software, I've tried deleting it using regedit and regedt32 and I've run the program IE7betakey.reg with no success.

I can temporarily delete the key, but it always comes back.

Any suggestions?

SteveG297


----------



## steveg297 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Registry key comes back after deletion*

Is there anyone out there? I'm still looking for help.

I thought the problem was fixed after using Registry Manager software, it was for about 15 minutes. The registry key that I originally referenced was the wrong one. This is the key that is the issue: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} NOT the one originally posted. I thought I had deleted the key with Registrar Registry Manager, but it came back.

Any thoughts?

SteveG


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Registry key comes back after deletion*



steveg297 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While troubleshooting a failed internet connection (Windows XP Home, SP 2) I installed Windows Internet Explorer 7.0 (probably a beta version) that wasn't downloaded from the windows website. I've since uninstalled it, so I am now running IE 6, but IE 7 left something behind. Now, when I connect to the internet I get to my home page, but when I select a link I get a blank web page and the error message "Windows cannot find ‘(null)’. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again. To search for a file, click the start button, and then click Search.”
> 
> ...




Hi StreveG297 - 

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - XP Support.

Please provide me with the path of the registry key in question including subkeys. 

For example - 

REG:\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MAIN\Default_Page_URL

Also - Are you receiving an error message of any kind when you exit REGEDIT besides the one mentioned in your post?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## steveg297 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Registry key comes back after deletion*

Hi jcgriff2,

The key I originally referenced is incorrect. The correct key is HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}

There isn't an error message when I delete the key. 

Thanks,

Steveg297


----------



## steveg297 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Registry key comes back after deletion - Problem Solved!!*

*The problem has been solved! * The following steps were provided by another forum:

Navigate to the key mentioned previously. Right mouse click the key and choose Permissions, Click Advanced and disable the 'inherit permissions' tickbox, choosing the remove option when prompted followed by Apply
Tick the option to 'replace permission entries', followed by Apply again
Click OK. Try Internet Explorer again.

Apparently, I wasn't changing the permissions correctly. Once I replaced the permissions for the registry key the problem disappeared!! :grin:

Thanks,

SteveG


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Registry key comes back after deletion - Problem Solved!!*



steveg297 said:


> *The problem has been solved! * The following steps were provided by another forum:
> 
> Navigate to the key mentioned previously. Right mouse click the key and choose Permissions, Click Advanced and disable the 'inherit permissions' tickbox, choosing the remove option when prompted followed by Apply
> Tick the option to 'replace permission entries', followed by Apply again
> ...





Hi SteveG - 

I am glad that you found a solution to your problem.

I believe the reason the registry key "disappeared" was because the system was denied access to that key and could not get past the file permission settings to write it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## dyuloose (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Registry key comes back after deletion - Problem Solved!!*



steveg297 said:


> *The problem has been solved! * The following steps were provided by another forum:
> 
> Navigate to the key mentioned previously. Right mouse click the key and choose Permissions, Click Advanced and disable the 'inherit permissions' tickbox, choosing the remove option when prompted followed by Apply
> Tick the option to 'replace permission entries', followed by Apply again
> ...



*Thank you so much for this Steve. I've been struggling with this problem for the last 3 days and reformatted my hard drive twice. I registered with this forum just so I can thank you. You're the best man. *ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------

